# Next door buys a 3 1st referral but no supercharger credits



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

Show my 3 to the people next door , bam they use my code order and take delivery of a model 3 09/30/19

He shows as my one and only referral in my loot box , but I can’t seem to get anyone at Tesla to get my/our free supercharger miles credited . 3 emails to support I received 1 response from a referral specialist in Utah tesla office but then nothing no responses. Anyone know a way to get this fixed?
Thanks


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

You could just call customer service. Oh I forgot they’ve made it impossible to contact them. Good luck, keep the faith, text and email and hope someone actually looks at it. I’ve even stop sending bug reports because I don’t think anyone ever looked at them. You might as well just open up your window and yell your concerns out to the universe.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ct200h said:


> Show my 3 to the people next door , bam they use my code order and take delivery of a model 3 09/30/19
> 
> He shows as my one and only referral in my loot box , but I can't seem to get anyone at Tesla to get my/our free supercharger miles credited . 3 emails to support I received 1 response from a referral specialist in Utah tesla office but then nothing no responses. Anyone know a way to get this fixed?
> Thanks


have you used a Supercharger recently to verify, or are you just basing it on what is shown in the Lootbox? and does it show in your loot box as his car was delivered, or just as an outstanding referral?


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

Ct200h said:


> Show my 3 to the people next door , bam they use my code order and take delivery of a model 3 09/30/19
> 
> He shows as my one and only referral in my loot box , but I can't seem to get anyone at Tesla to get my/our free supercharger miles credited . 3 emails to support I received 1 response from a referral specialist in Utah tesla office but then nothing no responses. Anyone know a way to get this fixed?
> Thanks


I'm in the same situation, though I happened to see this article prior to providing my referral code. Your buyer does benefit. Owners making referrals in VA can't get compensated. But I happily provided it, in my case to a friend of a friend, who lives in NJ.

(Edited to clarify VA owners situation.)

"In the United States, residents of Ohio and Virginia are ineligible to receive benefits of the referral program, due to local laws."

*Tesla Referral Program - How Does A Referral Code Work & What Do I Get?*


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for chiming in, @EValuatED. I didn't know about the differences for Ohio and Virginia.

Found it via the "Learn More" link at the bottom of the "Loot Box" page in the app.


----------



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the help and responses everyone ! 
Virginia really stinks in several ways about stuff like this.
🙄


----------

